# Seance for 3-Axis Skull



## "Scare Seeker" (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a Seance or something similar that would be good for a 3-axis skull I'm buliding?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe check youtube.Or something from haunted mansion could work.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

The absolute best I've seen is by Mike Fox with skullTronix. Check out their Gallery to see the "Seance" routine. His own site of stuff prior to SkullTronix is The Fox Productions Website. You can see some fun things there, as well as a tab for Voice Overs you can purchase. He did the voice for my pirate scene the first year I got into the talking skulls a couple/few years ago, and it was unbelievable!


----------

